# [2007] Tahoe Chaparral



## Robert D (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't find a review of this resort on TUG and wondered if anyone has stayed there or knows anything about it.  It's in Incline Village.  Also wondered how far it is from Incline Village to the casino area in south Tahoe.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2007)

The Stateline casino area is on the south side of the lake, and Incline Village is on the north side of the lake.  There are however, a few small casinos on the north side, at Crystal Bay, and one (the Hyatt) in Incline Village.  

According to mapquest, it is 25 miles from Incline Village to South Shore.

If my mapquest link doesn't work, just go to mapquest.com and put Incline Village NV at your starting point and Stateline NV as your ending point.  If it asks for the county, Stateline is in Douglas County.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 10, 2007)

We drove by it when were at Lake Tahoe last year.  We had purchased a unit there, but were unable to get much information about it,  was to have been unit 33 & week 27, but ended up being unit 27 & week 33, so we cancelled the purchase and got our money back.  Glad we did.  The road goes throught the middle of two buildings.  It is a drive up the hill from the main road at Incline Village, probably 4-8 miles.  You take the road to the Ski Area, then turn off to the left before you get to the slopes.   We did not go inside.   Some of the units may have a view of the lake at a distance down hill.  We did not see anyplace for children to play.  But it could be OK, just not what we are used to having these days.

There is a casino at the Hyatt in Incline Village, but it is a pretty good drive to South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 10, 2007)

I was considering purchasing there about 4 years ago so on one of our trips to Tahoe we stopped by and walked around. It is very close to Diamond Peak Ski area. About 1/4 mile. I was told most of the units are privately owned in whole. When we were there, some expensive homes (what real estate isn't expensive in Tahoe) were being built on the ridge closest to the ski area. It appeared that each unit had its own garaged parking. I really didn't see the inside and I was told there is not a manager on site, but if you had to pick-up keys etc. you had to drive down to a real estate office in Incline Village. I'm not sure, but I don't think it is 4 to 8 miles to Incline Village, it just seems like it. I would think it is only a couple of miles from Incline, not that it really matters.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 10, 2007)

Robert D said:


> I don't find a review of this resort on TUG and wondered if anyone has stayed there or knows anything about it.  It's in Incline Village.  Also wondered how far it is from Incline Village to the casino area in south Tahoe.



It's been years (1995) since I was last there, but back in the 80's-90's we (ex hubby and me, with family/friends) stayed there every few years when the ABC Championship bowling tournament was held in RENO.  We loved the location and the view, units were spacious and nice.  I don't recall much in the way of resort activities (pool, etc).  Location was "in" Incline Village, but you had to drive (less than 10 minutes) to shopping and that casino down "at the bottom of the hill."

I would not have any problem trading into it today, based on those experiences years ago.


----------



## JEFF H (Jun 11, 2007)

Spent a miserable hot week in AUG at the Tahoe Chaparral 2 years ago.
The unit has alot of glass windows that allows the sun to warm it nicely in the winter but it was really Hot in the summer. We had all the windows open and fans blowing but it was a total hotbox.
You park in a carport under your unit and climb stairs to the first level with two bedrooms and bathroom. up another set of stairs brings you to the kithen & main livingroom area. Heat rises and it was unbearable in the afternoon. 
The have a room onsite with a video monitor that you talk to the central office located in Sparks for check-in or any questions you might have.
They had a machine that spit out our keys and a printer that printed up the info sheets for us. oddest check-in routine we have ever experienced but had no problems with it.


----------



## madherb (Jun 12, 2007)

We own two weeks 29 and 51 at TAhoe Chaparral.  Don't use 51 much because we prefer Park City for skiing and we have a 51 there also.  Week 29 is gorgeous.  The previous poster was correct that the current check-in process is strange but it works.  Closed circuit TV to a central office (Reno?) with a CC swipe machine and a printer.  Like most places in the mountains, there is no AC and they are not built for good cross ventilation so it can get warm.  They have always furnished us fans when requested.

The units are not all configured the same.  The ones on the mountain side do park underneath and walk up.  The ones on the lake side are either at carport level or below.  Because the resort is on the side of a mountain, all units have stairs.  In my opinion the units that enter at carport level on the lake side are the best.  The bedrooms are downstairs and there is a deck off the living area providing excellent views of the lake thru the pine trees.

The units are older but have been kept up fairly well.  Kitchens are being updated currently.  The units are spacious with a huge master suite, a second BR and BA and washer and dryer in the unit.  The kitchens are fully equipped with dishwasher, full stove/oven, microwave, full size refrigerator, and all the utensils.  DR has table for 6.

There are no resort amenities but they do provide some tickets to the city beaches with additional ones available at a discount.  You can also join the Incline Village rec center for a week for a minimal fee.

The Hyatt is about 2 miles downhill and the view of the lake is over the top of that resort.  A far better view than the Hyatt has.


----------

